#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Living in Cambodia with Thai GF

## KWAN

I intend to relocate to Cambodia - thanks to Thai Big Joke. How long can Thai GF stay with me - legally. ?

----------


## foobar

https://cambodiaembassyinthailand.wo...-service/visa/

----------


## Luigi

Just make  sure she really isn't Nigerian.




> https://cambodiaembassyinthailand.wo...-service/visa/



*Remark*

The holder of Nigeria passport IS NOT ALLOW TO APPLY for visa to the Kingdom of Cambodia

 :Smile:

----------


## stroller

> How long can *Thai GF* stay with me


 :ourrules:

----------


## baldrick

will she understand the irony of visa runs ?

----------


## stroller

How many land-crossings per year will she get?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## nidhogg

> I intend to relocate to Cambodia - thanks to Thai Big Joke. How long can Thai GF stay with me - legally. ?


30 days.  No visa required.

----------


## stroller

It's 14 days visa-free, actually.

----------


## nidhogg

Wikki says 30 days.

----------


## nidhogg

Ok.  Different info on different pages.  One says 30, one says 14.

----------


## stroller

Wikki is not the best source for this kind of info.

Anyway, she'll find out soon enough. Won't even need a passport, just her Thai ID.

----------


## qwerty

Not to be pessimistic, but "how long WILL my Thai girlfriend stay with me in Cambodia?" might be a better question.



It's one thing to adapt to the food, language, customs, etc. of a western country that she is familiar with from TV, Movies, etc.  It's quite another to ask her to adapt to another SE Asian country.

Have you joined Khmer440 yet?  

http://www.khmer440.com/chat_forum/

----------


## cyrille

> Ok.  Different info on different pages.  One says 30, one says 14.


I thought it was 14 days.

----------


## cyrille

Oh dear...plies is trying to act smart.

----------


## stroller

> I thought it was 14 days.


Nidcock's google skills are questionable.

----------


## Norton

14 days. Been there done that.

----------


## Luigi

> Not to be pessimistic, but "how long WILL my Thai girlfriend stay with me in Cambodia?" might be a better question.


I said it to a chick I was banging once, I'm moving to Cambodia, come live with me in Cambodia.

Should have seen her face. 

Dreams of living in the West, the face that she'd get among her friends and extended family all gone, to move to and live in Cambodia.  :Smile: 


Don't think I got to shag her again after that. 


Some people have no sense of lumour.

----------


## KWAN

Thanks to all. Not jumping ship just yet. !

----------


## bowie

Visited Angkor Wat with three Thai's. Flew into Siem Reap Airport, all three Thai's received immigration stamps entered on 02DEC18, admitted until 15DEC18.

----------


## VocalNeal

Yep. As has been said, living in Cambodia may not be HER dream.

----------


## Bettyboo

So there I was the other day arguing with the Thai wife, as you do, and she called me a worm. Then she thought about it a bit more, pulled her most insulting face and changed the insult to a "Cambodian worm" and seemed very pleased with herself that she'd delivered such a scathing insult. I could be wrong, but I'm under the impression that Thais look down somewhat on their Khmer neighbours...

----------


## Norton

Laos would be a more acceptable relocation spot to a Thai than Cambodia. Especially an Isaan Thai.

----------


## David48atTD

> 14 days. Been there done that.


Must be a story there?  

Care to share ?

----------


## David48atTD

> I said it to a chick I was banging once, 
> 
> Some people have no sense of lumour.


au contraire mon ami ... after all she was banging you ...   :Smile: 






























 ::spin::

----------


## uncle junior

My money's on the gf going back to LOS before the visa runs out

----------


## Latindancer

^^  :smiley laughing:  Well turned.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> I intend to relocate to Cambodia - thanks to Thai Big Joke. How long can Thai GF stay with me - legally. ?


Unlimited 14 day visa exempt 



> Anyway, she'll find out soon enough. Won't even need a passport, just her Thai ID.


BS: she needs a passport

or
same as you, needs visa 
maybe do Ordinary visa on arrival 30 days $35
than apply for an 6 month EG extension ( applying for work) apx $185
keep repeating till they say no more

I'm moving back to Kep in June 2020,34 years in Thailand is enough
My khmer gf cant wait to leave here and head back home with all the $$ she made here   :-)

----------

